# NGD Breedlove OM/SM Acoustic



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Breedlove OM/SM...Made in Korea

My good friend @Hamstrung sent me an email today in the form of a Kijiji alert.
We tempt each other with these deals we find.
It was my turn to cave.

The pic (from Google images) is the same as the guitar I bought. 
It came with a HSC and I paid $150.00. 

The seller was very fast with communications and only lives a few blocks away.

It is in excellent condition apart form one of the tuner buttons has been replaced with one that doesn't match exactly. The strings are true vintage and the frets have a slight greenish "patina". No significant fret wear or major scratches or dents.

The neck is comfortable and the body size is what I have been preferring and enjoying recently.

Does anyone have any knowledge (or an educated guess) as to what the "SM" part of the OM/SM stands for? ...Something possibly related to mahogany ???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sapele?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Sapele?


I found this...maybe it means *S*itka /*M*ahogany?
*
SPECS:* Solid Sitka spruce top. Laminated mahogany back and sides. Three-piece nato mahogany neck with dovetail joint. Rosewood fingerboard and bridge.

Review from Acoustic Guitar:
Breedlove Passport OM/SM Review


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Sapele?


Sapele (pronounced Sapeli) is a common mahogany substitute.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Probably Sapele.
Breedloves are nice guitars--even their lower priced models.

Enjoy!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Now that's a buddy!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

OM/SM Specifications
Body Type *Orchestra*
Neck Wood Nato *Mahogany*
Solid Wood Top *Sitka Spruce*
Back & Sides *Mahogany*

Good guess Greco. Nice guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Sapele (pronounced Sapeli) is a common mahogany substitute.


I was doubtful when I got my first sapele guitar but on the assurances of a builder I trusted I took the risk and haven't been disappointed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Good find you got there. I would have jumped on that one too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Today's minor rehab: new strings, fret polishing and a bit of general cleaning.

I am now trying desperately not to look at Kijiji...even if I'm tempted.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Today's minor rehab: new strings, fret polishing and a bit of general cleaning.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I'll look for you and let you know when I find something! Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> OM/SM Specifications
> Body Type *Orchestra*
> Neck Wood Nato *Mahogany*
> Solid Wood Top *Sitka Spruce*
> ...


Ok--cool.
Thanks


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Today's minor rehab: *new strings,* fret polishing and a bit of general cleaning.
> 
> ...


Oooops, there goes the mojo.


----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats on the new guitar, my main acoustic axe is a Breedlove as well, I really dig it. Have fun playing!


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

greco said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Today's minor rehab: new strings, fret polishing and a bit of general cleaning.
> 
> ...


+1 on Kijiji. I had a really hard time talking myself out of buying a Collings SJ from a Kijiji ad lately. Now if I would just stop looking, darn GAS.

Nice guitar, I really like my Breedlove as well. Congratulations.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

albert said:


> +1 on Kijiji. I had a really hard time talking myself out of buying a Collings SJ from a Kijiji ad lately. Now if I would just stop looking, darn GAS.


I saw that in your thread. It certainly is great when one can enjoy the gear one owns without having a true "need" to get more.

I still can't break the habit of looking at Kijiji...and that is OK as long as I don't respond to any ads. As soon as I respond, I often end up buying.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

greco said:


> I still can't break the habit of looking at Kijiji...and that is OK as long as I don't respond to any ads. As soon as I respond, I often end up buying.


I'll join the circle as well.
I'm a kijiji whore!
I can avoid responding to ads, but, when they're too irresistible, I'll share them here via 'kijiji alerts'.
I hope that I'm not the cause of many a member's gas?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I hope that I'm not the cause of many a member's gas?


I can't remember you being the cause of any of my GAS that I actually ended up spending money on. Can you remember anything that I might have forgotten?


----------

